# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Tully, AI bracelet to improve child’s emotional awareness, Romania

## Airicist2

mytully.com

youtube.com/channel/UCgJ-tKrRlnwa-GDV4ssstDg

"Tully: AI bracelet to improve child’s emotional awareness" on Kickstarter

Adrian Tudorescu

Marius Rus

Adina Rus

Florin Lazar

Victor Paul Barna

----------


## Airicist2

Tully - AI bracelet for emotional awareness

Jul 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

https://www.producthunt.com/posts/tully

----------

